# Sunjoe dethatcher AJ801E cylinder motor belt replacement guide



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi All,

During my backyard renovation in August the scarifying cylinder on my Sunjoe stopped turning while the motor was still working fine. Being an engineer I opened the machine and found the belt that connected the electric motor to the cylinder gear broke. I ordered a replacement from amazon. Here is a guide on how to replace it if you fall into the same situation and outside the warranty period. Before starting make sure you aren't doing this while the machine is connected to any electrical source and no attachments are installed (scarifier or dethatcher).

1. Remove the 7 screws that hold the cover on the scarifier. There is a screw underneath the sunjoe logo.



2. This is what you should have once the cover is removed. There is hot glue that holds the wires behind the coils in the motor. Removing it will help when changing the belt.



3. There are two screws that hold the belt cover underneath that you need to remove.



4. Two more screws that hold the motor assembly to the frame of the machine that also need to be removed.



5. Now you can simply pull out the motor from the frame. This is where removing the glue behind the coil comes handy.

6. There are 4 screws that holds the cover to the belt drive assembly. Remove them.



7. You can now remove the cover and have access to the torn belt. The belt part number is HTD 410-M. It cost $25 (CAD) on Amazon.







8. Install the new belt and reassemble the components. It is fairly easy fix and can be done with basic tools.

Hope this helps someone out. 😃


----------



## jredwards4 (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for the write up &#128077;


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks for this!

The more common failure I've read about is teeth getting stripped on one of the gears. If someone has figured out how to repair that please share!


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Mine broke last week, currently waiting on the replacement. Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## Rman69 (Jun 3, 2019)

Thank you Canadian Lawn!!! Sunjoe's site has been back ordered on the belt for months. Found the belt part number in your picture and text and ordered off of Amazon. Your instructions are great. Replaced the belt and I am back up and running! Thanks again.


----------



## pacificgreen (Jun 26, 2020)

https://www.torontogear.com/catalog/?page=product&id=410-5M-15 I found these and ordered 3 of them. Hope they work. I can not find my broken belt and I am too tired to go look where I must have put it in the garage. I hope 15 mm is the correct width. Can anyone confirm this is the correct width? My belt only reads like the picture 410-5M. I just about ordered the wrong one from amazon.


----------



## pacificgreen (Jun 26, 2020)

Just measured the width. 17mm so I am sure the 15 mm will work.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

davegravy said:


> Thanks for this!
> 
> The more common failure I've read about is teeth getting stripped on one of the gears. If someone has figured out how to repair that please share!


This just happened to mine. Shredded a small plastic component and cant find a replacement anywhere. Think its a goner.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this!
> ...


Sorry to hear this. Do you know was it just from regular wear and tear or did you have an oops and hit a sprinkler head or something like that?


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

davegravy said:


> SOLARSUPLEX said:
> 
> 
> > davegravy said:
> ...


Just from common use - I was actually able to repair the unit last night. on the main shaft that connects to the upper belt pulley there is a small slot with a pin that makes contact with some kind of plastic piece to enable a 'clutch' of sorts so the blades continue to spin down without the blades being locked to the motor shaft. This plastic part is what blew out on me. I solved it by taking an old lock washer and bending it to fit in a way that locked the pin 'in' to the upper pulley mechanism. This results in the tines now being locked to the motor. This may cause additional wear on the motor, but it was either a bad fix or a broken unit. I opted for getting it working enough to finish verticutting my back yard. For anybody reading this in the future. Do what you can to get it working again, its a simple machine with some shitty cheap components where they should have been metal.


----------

